

App Store Semantic Search Preview - kanny96
http://iapps.in/preview

======
stevenp
This video demo isn't very compelling. Typing the phrase about wanting to take
one's girlfriend to a dance club returns a health club locator. Doesn't
actually seem very semantic.

